# Michael Bush's Queens



## NewbeeNnc (May 21, 2009)

What kind of queens?


----------



## DRUR (May 24, 2009)

NewbeeNnc said:


> What kind of queens?


Check out Michael Bush's website here:

http://www.bushfarms.com/beesqueens.htm


----------



## DRUR (May 24, 2009)

Checked my colonies that I had requeened with Michael's queens, and they are in excellent shape. One is very frugal with its stores, but has built up really well, 1-deep and 1 medium, mostly full. 

The other one is not quite so frugal but the population is exploding. I have been feeding to reduce brood nest size before cold weather sets in, and have been making some progress in reducing the brood area. They are also packing in the fall flow and not taking but about a quart a day of syrup. This colony has now become my strongest colony, 1 deep, and two mediums, but to much brood for this time of year imo, but they probably think its spring :lpf: after coming from Nebraska.

They seem to be well worth the money. Thanks again Michael.


----------



## Stonefly7 (Nov 3, 2005)

Congrats Drur, and thanks for sharing! Give us an update in the spring. Course like you stated, it always feels like spring in TX.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>What kind of queens? 

Mutts. I just started with feral survivor stock and have been breeding from those.


----------



## DRUR (May 24, 2009)

Stonefly7 said:


> Congrats Drur, Give us an update in the spring.


Just went through all 8 of my colonies today. Michael's Queens [2] are doing great. One is my strongest, and the 2nd weaker one has two deep frames [small cell] of sealed brood [about 90% brood] and a third deep frame of eggs and larva. The weaker one also has two deeps full of pollen 2 deeps of capped honey, and another partial deep of what appears to be fresh nectar. The stronger colony always sucks all the syrup I feed, but the weaker one just seems to refuse syrup. These were from splits around the middle of September. The strongest just exploded [like Italians] and the weaker was very conservative with its stores [probably feral]. The stronger colony went into winter on 1 deep and 2 mediums, and the weaker one went into winter on 1 deep box [fully drawn], and they also had a medium with undrawn plastic cells. Thanks again Michael for what appears to be great queens.

Kindest Regards
Danny


----------



## bluegrass (Aug 30, 2006)

Unfortunately MB is not raising queens this coming year. I already tried to get on the list. The last batch I bought from him did great.


----------

